

Tablet: personal computer of the year 2000 (CACM 1998) - drallison
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=62959.62960&coll=DL&dl=GUIDE&CFID=13829434&CFTOKEN=22666209

======
drallison
Looks a lot like the Apple iPad.

